# أختبار التحميل (سطحية-عميقة)



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

**اختبار التحميل Loading Test
للأساسات السطحية والعميقة*​*وهنا مقدمة بسيطة نذكرها لمزيد من التوضيح 
دواعي استخدام طبقات الإحلال* *
1 - رفع منسوب التأسيس* *
2- زيادة قدرة تحمل التربة* *
3 - البعد عن منطقة تأثير المياه الجوفية أو حماية الأساسات من تأثيرها و عادة ما تنفذ طبقات الإحلال بتربة أقوى من التربة الأصلية أو على الأقل مساوية لها 
و يتم تنفيذها على طبقات لا يتعدى سمك الطبقة 30 سم و تدمك جيدا مع الرش بالماء .

وهنا نذكر باستخدام Bearing Capacity في تصميم الأساسات* *




* *
ولكن في موضوعنا هذا يتم عمل الاختبار للتأكد من قيمتها المستخدمة في التصميم ......* *




* *




* *
1- الاختبار بالنسبة للأساسات السطحية Plate Loading Test**
** التجربة :-* *
يتم وضع Plate كما بالشكل والتأثير عليه بحمل راسي مركزي Q على دفعات متزايدة ويتم قراءة الهبوط المناظر كل حمل* *
وتستمر دفعة التحميل حتى يصل الهبوط إلى حدوث الانهيار أو هبوط مقداره 25مم فيتم عندئذ الانتقال إلى المرحلة التالية من التحميل* *
اللوح الأشهر مربع الشكل ( 30.5*30.5 ) سم* *




* *



* *
** النتائج :-* *
يتم رسم علاقة بيانية (عادية أو لوغاريتيمة) بين وبين الهبوط ومنه يتم تحديد قيمة كما بالرسم 
ويتم تحديد القيمة الأقصى عندما يحدث تغير مفاجئ في المنحنى* *




* *
** العيوب:-* *




*  *
صور من أحد المواقع ؟:-*
 *طبعا يأتي فريق من كلية الهندسة أو معمل معتمد ليقوم بالتجربة*
 *














































وان شاء الله نكمل جزء الاساسات العميقة ...
* *داعيا الله أن يكون هناك إضافة لأحد من الموضوع ..*
 *وأن يوفق الجميع لخيري الدنيا والآخرة ....*
 *ُEng.Ahmed Ragab
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]اختبار التحميل للأساسات السطحية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اختبار التحميل للخوازيق [/FONT]**Pile Loading Test**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الخوازيق = [/FONT]**piles**[FONT=&quot] = الأوتاد = البايلات = الركائز [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الغرض من التجربة :-[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1- التأكد من سلامة تنفيذ الخوازيق[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2- الحصول على قيمة [/FONT]**Qult**[FONT=&quot] ومقارنتها بالقيم المستخدمة في التصميم[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot]يتم اختبار التحميل على نوعين من الخوازيق قبل الإنشاء وبعد أو أثناء التنفيذ[/FONT]*


----------



## الغريب2007 (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.zeky (5 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2012)

*خطوات التجربة ...
1- تجهيز الخازوق قبل بدء التجربة *


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## SALAH MONIR (5 مارس 2012)

*تجربة التحميل للخوازيق*

جزاكم الله خير على العمل الرائع 
ونضيف الى هذا العمل خطوات التجهيز لتجربة تحميل قمنا بها فى احد المشاريع بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2012)

salah monir قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على العمل الرائع
> ونضيف الى هذا العمل خطوات التجهيز لتجربة تحميل قمنا بها فى احد المشاريع بالمملكة العربية السعودية



*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس صلاح ... ودائما مشرفنا بمشاركاتك الطيبة معنا ..
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ... ووفقك لكل خير ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2012)

*تابع خطوات عمل التجربة ...
* *2 ** الأحمال فوق الطبلية ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مارس 2012)

*تابع التجربة ...
3- نتائج التجربة :-**




* *

هناك طرق لإجراء الاختبار ولكن الأكثر انتشارا طريقة دفعات التحميل Incremental Method* *




* *




* *

يجب اخذ القراءات لعدادات الهبوط عن طريق منظار جهاز التديوليت او جهاز الميزان حتى لا يتواجد المهندس أسفل التجربة للحفاظ على حياته في حالة انهيار التجربة *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مارس 2012)

*تابع صور التجربة ....

يجب اخذ القراءات لعدادات الهبوط عن طريق منظار جهاز التديوليت او جهاز الميزان حتى لا يتواجد المهندس أسفل التجربة للحفاظ على حياته في حالة انهيار التجربة * *




* *




* *




* *




* *




* *

وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من التجربة ..وهذا ما استطعت أن أرفقه في هذا الموضوع ...* *
ووعد إن شاء الله إذا قمت بهذه التجربة يوما سأرفق صور توضح هذه التجربة أكثر ...* *




* *

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2012)

*الصور التى تم ادراجها فى الموضوع برابط واحد لمن لم تظهر عنده الصور ....*

http://www.mediafire.com/?51k8goq5uscca9u






*ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2012)

*لمزيد من التاكيدات على نقطة أدرجت سلفا*
*( يجب اخذ القراءات لعدادات الهبوط عن طريق منظار جهاز التديوليت او جهاز الميزان حتى لا يتواجد المهندس أسفل التجربة للحفاظ على حياته في حالة انهيار التجربة )

** فى أحد المواقع بسنغافورة أثناء اجراء تجربة التحميل للخوازيق .. وادى الى انقطاع خد امداد الغاز المار من تحت الطريق ...










وهذا جزء من نشرة أخبار يتحدث عن الحادثة .
*http://www.mediafire.com/?23fezde15hk0gnu
*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 مارس 2012)

كلمة شكرا قليله لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده


----------



## مهندس سمير (19 مارس 2012)

ملف جميل .....شكرا لك


----------



## mokh (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Mohamed laith (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2012)

*** ولاكتمال التوضيح سواء للجانب النظرى والجانب العملى لتجربة التحميل للخوازيق ...

فأتقل روابط المهندس محمود بخصوص شرح الاساسات للدكتور طارق نجيب ...
الجزء النظرى ...

http://www.mediafire.com/?mcs1otdmh6dpo33 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?ejx3hj1mjrq8u63
http://www.mediafire.com/?5x426cth2bni8gv 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynqwt9m4c1o1nd6[/URL]

التجربة عملى فيديو ...

http://www.4shared.com/video/CXlu8_bQ/pile_load_testwmv_-_YouTube.html

وان شاء اختبار التحميل للاساسات السطحية نحاول نشوف فيديو له ان شاء الله
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## خالد الخضر (7 يوليو 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## نيودريل (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kotoz99 (17 أغسطس 2013)

والله بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس الصامت ... وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد رضوان محمد (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*[email protected]*

ارجوا الافادة عن عدد اختبارات التحميل واماكنها التى يجب عملها سواء للمبانى او الاسوار او خزان مياة وخلافة لان بعض الاستشاريين يطلوبون عدد كبير من الاختبارات وهذا يكلف كثيرا .
م سعيد محمد رضوان محمد - العريش


----------

